# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access: Kërkesë për të gjetur mesataren e notave

## mastersoft

Kam edhe nje pyetje ne Access . Jam duke krijuar nje program per shkolla.

Dhe me nevojitet te shkruaj notat ne fund te gjysme vjetorit :

Lenda    nota

lenda 1 -  5
lenda 2 -  4
lenda 3 -
lenda 4 -  3
lenda 5 -  2 
lenda 6 -

Ne kete rast numerohen 4 fusha me shenime (lenda 1,lenda2,lenda 4,lenda 5) ndersa lenda 3 dhe 6 skane shemine ne kete rast bejme lenda 1 + lenda2 + lenda 4 + lenda 5/4 (4 jane fushat te cilat ane shenime,ose sa nota i ka nxenesi ne kete rant 4).dhe ne coftese shtohet edhe nje note automatikisht te pjestohet per 5 e keshtu me rradhe.

Une dua qe te numerohen ne sa fusha kemi vendosur shenim dhe te pjestohet po me ate numer.per tu gjetur nota mesatare

----------


## mastersoft

ja dhe nje foto per taa demostruar problemin per notat

----------


## DaNgErOuS

Shkruje kte ne "Report Footer"

=Avg([Nota])

----------

